# Valentines Day Gift



## Duderon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey All,

I'm seeing this girl and her hobby is saltwater fish. I was thinking it'd be cool to get her a fish or some coral that has something to do with love or is maybe shaped like a heart or something. Is there a fish/coral known as a love fish or a kissing fish?

Basically something that ties into the theme would be cool, anyone aware of anything? I'm pretty ignorant of this stuff and I don't want to buy her something that will eat all her clown fish...

Thanks!


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

If she has a freshwater tank, there is kissing gourami... but you would have to make sure the fish already in the tank are compatible. Also. Make sure her tank is large enough and has room... 

If you decide on something, I'd suggest asking her before you purchase anything... she might not want the fish/coral, have room for it, or it might not be compatible with her tank.

Other than the kissing gourami (freshwater), there might be some coral that is "heart shaped" or something... 

Such as this brain coral...










Though that's not how the actual coral is... it's just the shape it presently has.

If she has a reef tank, some beautiful, easy to take care of coral that you probably can't go wrong with surprising her with would be xenia, polyps, mushrooms, or starpolyps (or something.. brainfart.... ><)

I'd go to a saltwater fish store and check out some of the corals they have there, write down their name, and research them... make sure they are compatible with what she has in her tank... if she has corals there's many that are compatible with almost anything. If she does not have corals she might have improper lights or a coral eating fish/starfish. 

I'd be careful when buying her a fish... my brother's girlfriend bought me a fish once and it was huge and I felt horrible having to tell her to take it back to the store...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Agree w/ Austin, no surprise fish, coral, or anything. A trip to the LFS together or a gift certificate would be a better idea. I know I'd never want to be "surprised" with anything for my tank! But a gift certificate with little hearts drawn all over it would be very cool.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Agree w/ Austin, no surprise fish, coral, or anything. A trip to the LFS together or a gift certificate would be a better idea. I know I'd never want to be "surprised" with anything for my tank! But a gift certificate with little hearts drawn all over it would be very cool.


A BIG + 1 on this!! :-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a snorkling trip for 2 at the beach.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree. If I were her, a home-made card and a gift card for the LFS tucked into a heart-shaped box or something would be very special.


----------



## Tetra4life (Mar 1, 2009)

Austin said:


> I'd be careful when buying her a fish...* my brother's girlfriend bought me a fish once*


I'm sorry, but does this strike anyone else as alittle odd? lol j/k

Yeah, absolutly no suprise fish.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> a snorkling trip for 2 at the beach.


this might not work for where your located so a trip to an aquarium together could be just as fun.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Tetra4life said:


> I'm sorry, but does this strike anyone else as alittle odd? lol j/k
> 
> Yeah, absolutly no suprise fish.


I think it was around christmas time or my birthday or something... lol. And I think she saw it and just bought it. O WAITTT I remember now. She was working at a pet shop. So she just brought it home or something... It was like a 9 inch long bala shark I think... Didn't really have any room. One tank was for my fry, which it'd probably gobble up. My other tank had large fish already. She's been with my bro for like 2 years and she is here like alll the time so she knows us well. Her family is odd thats why she's here a lot.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A surprise trip to the local pet shop would be the way to go. Not only is it the favorite activity of every marine fishkeeper, but it also shows an interest in her hobby, which is a HUGE plus. You need to realize that her hobby is a passion, and just being there with her and showing interest is the biggest gift you can give.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Agree w/ both Pasfur and onefish. My B/F surprized me one day by taking me to the Scripps Aquarium, followed by a trip to the LFS where he happily waited while I took two hours to make my final selection on the new fish I was taking home. It was one of the nicest days that I'll always remember!


----------

